# Shrimp in a pan



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Easy way to do shrimp for a crowd 

Melt a stick of butter in the pan. 
Slice one lemon and layer it on top of the butter. 
Put down fresh shrimp, 
then sprinkle one pack of dried Italian seasoning. 
Put in the oven and bake at 350 for 15 min. 

People will love this!!!:thumbup::yes:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Without Photos, It Never Happened.................................. but it does sounds good...


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

LadyRed said:


> Easy way to do shrimp for a crowd
> 
> Melt a stick of butter in the pan.
> Slice one lemon and layer it on top of the butter.
> ...


When you say dry italian seasoning are you referring to a product like Wishbone italian dressing dry mix or do you mean a blend of italian herbs thats sold under a "italian seasoning" title


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

more info please, this was a nice teaser, how about a couple of pics and specifics? we are always looking for simple but tasty recipes


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I do something similar except I take a lb of shring peeled and devained put into a bag add zesty Italian seasoning mix either Dry or in the bottle. Shake well and place on lemons MMMMMMGood


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes i'm talking about the Wish-Bone Italian Robusto Salad Dressing & Seasoning Mix, Thats what i use and it turns out great


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know how to add pics just yet
Honestly the guys i feed here, i don't have time to take pics lol


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I found the same recipe online for those that wanted a pic. This is a great recipe site that I use all the time.
http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/fish/simple-italian-shrimp.html


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I cook on stove top. Melt butter, heavy cream, and regular Wishbone Italian dressing at a reduced temp to cook down slowly and thicken. Keep a little corn starch handy incase you need a bit of help getting the amounts right to thicken up. Toss in shrimp until starting to pink up and serve over Angel Hair pasta. Lightly sprinkle garlic salt and parmesan cheese over dish. Don't forget garlic bread on the side. Toss in some red wine and candles for a nice way to later work off a few of those calories :yes:


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

looks like dinner later this week, thanks for posting


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing; that does sound good.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for posting.

Headed to Joe Pattis to get some Swimp.

Been wondering what to eat with these eggs.*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I used your recipe and made this last week. It turned out very well. I didn't have the Italian pack so I mixed up some of my own herbs and it was still good. We stuffed ourselves with shrimp. Thanks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Made this again today and sprinkled some McCormicks Italian seasoning on top. Everything else I followed like the lady recommended. This is about the easiest shrimp recipe that I have tried.


----------

